# Home Alone?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, she won't exactly be home "alone". But my husband and I are heading to Biloxi for some Casino fun on Thursday morning  We usually go to Atlantic City for our anniversary, but he wanted to go the casinos down in Mississippi to check them out. He is NOT the gambler in the family, I am. ound:

SO......Since Gucci can't stay in the casino, we are leaving her home with my kids. My oldest daughter (18) will be in charge. I need to start making up instructions, and cooking FOOD, etc. BUT, I am starting to **panic*.*

What if my daughter doesn't take out her out enough? What if she forgets to feed her? Leaves the door open and she gets out? What if, what if, what if? I feel like I am leaving a toddler behind!

My daughter has college til 4ish on Thursday, so Gucci will be home alone for about 6 hours, which is the longest she's been left  I'm sure she'll do fine, I'll leave out potty pads and food and water, but ugh! And grooming! I hope the kids don't blow that off and I come home to a big matted dog.

Has anyone left their babies with their kids before? Tell me these are not uncharted waters and she will be fine.

I haven't made the call on what to do Friday. My daughter is working at our office that day. I can't decide if I want her to take Gucci or leave her home. I'm worried that Gucci will whine because we aren't there? But then again, I don't want her home alone. What should I do?

My daughter wants to sleep in our bed with Gucci, and I guess that is fine, less adjustment....

Why am I so worried about this? I have a feeling when she sees me get out the luggage, Gucci is going to think she is going, and get really sad when we leave without her. It is going to break my heart 

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kara, Breathe, you are making me panic too. I'm sure everything will be just fine. I left Sam once with my hubby, (4 days) and I was very surprised to find out that he did brush Sam daily. I'm sure your kids will do just fine. 

Relax, make lists, and try to have fun while you are away.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara.. How many days will you be gone for? I'm sure good 'ol guch will be fine!
I'm going away this fall for a week vacation down in the caribbean... im SOOO NERVOUS to!!!!!!!!!! I dont even know who will be taking care of Beamer yet...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> Kara, Breathe, you are making me panic too.


 LOL! I was definitely feeling the stress when I read your topic too, Kara. She'll be fine. The worst that will happen is that she will get a couple of mats (probably not even anything major for the length of time you are going) and she may have an accident in the house. Does your daughter know exactly how to clean an accident so it doesn't leave an odor that will draw Gucci back to it?

This is a great bonding opportunity for your daughter and Gucci.

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, i felt the same way when i left my pups home with my DH(i dont have kids) so i could go pick up Jax. I was only gone for 2 days & i was sooo worried. But they ALL did great. He wont brush them though but at least he fed them!!

I was mainly worried because he does not keep the ol watchful eye on them like we do. He just doesnt have the mindset for that. I will be like 'wheres Jax or Tripp' and he looks at me like 'are they even gone?'. But we all survived.

I am sure your daughter knows how much Gucci means to you(or she knows she will be in big trouble!) & will do a great job!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, I have to agree, it was also a great bonding time for my pups & DH.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Just tell your daughter that if anything happens to Gucci she has the wrath of mom to deal with plus she's out of the will!! Just kidding.....

It's so hard to leave them for the first time but I'm sure Gucci will be just fine. You've written about your daughter before and she seems like a smart, responsible young lady. I'm sure she loves Gucci as much as you do and will take excellent care of her. She'll probably take better care of Gucci than she will her brothers and sisters....

Enjoy your trip!! Just think of the welcome home you will get from Gucci!

Susan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I left Preton and Reece for two days with my 19 year old daughter. I took Nigel since is was so young and still being potty trained. 

I didn't even bother with her brusing them, when I called to check in on them she said they had pottied in the house. Those two are way past that, so last weekend they all went with me, and she is a good kid, but at 19 it's all about her and her friends. But they picked up fleas where we were:frusty: 

She also had Axl and a guinea pig to feed and water.

Fleas/potty which do I choose:frusty: lol

I think I will choose fleas, Easier to control and correct.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty had to stay with DH for 10 days when I helped my daughter move from Fresno to Houston. I was a nervous wreck. Instructions were on the refrig in bold print, no room for error. Everything went fine. After 3 days she stopped looking for me and adjusted to him doing everything for her. 

On my return she went back to being my baby, but is a lot closer to DH now.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, You have absolutely nothing to worry about.. Gucci will have your children trained perfectly by time you get home. ound: ound: 

Seriously, i understand your worry- but in the long run it will be good for Gucci to learn some idependance and for you and your hubby to be able to get away. I'm sure Guch and your daughter will become best of friends while you are gone. Who knows your daughter may even start making jerky.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, I understand completely. We are leaving for Colorado this morning and I'm already stressing about leaving Biscuit at the dogsitter's (she's not anybody, she's my best friend since grade school!).

Gucci will be in her normal environment, so that part is a no-brainer. I'm sure you are super-organized and your kids know what you expect of them and how important Gucci is to you. Just be sure to cover all the responsibilities/your expectations with them, and go have a ball!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!

I don't know why the panic HIT me this morning, I asked DH when we were leaving and it set in. We will be back Sunday night, so about 3.8 days (sounds better than 4, lol)

My daughter, is a good kid, but she has bouts of "airheadedness", and I mean that in the most endearing way. I mean, this is a girl that left her ATM card in the ATM machine TWICE in one week. BUT, she gets good grades and is super friendly/happy go lucky type of soul.

I would feel MORE comfortable leaving Gucci with my husband, because he dotes on her more. Kelly thinks that Gucci doesn't like her because if she is petting or playing with Gucci and *I* walk in the room, Gucci will ditch her. lol....OR, always come greet me, but not her if we come home together, etc.

So, I hope they do use the time to bond. AND, I'm sure I'll get one heck of a greeting...But I will be worried, nonetheless.

Paige, my daughter is very religious, and you would think that parents would be super relieved over that, but it kind of bothers me and my husband because she is never home and *obsessive* about it... . Like this morning, she went to a bible study at 6am! Who does that? LOL I mean, I have nothing against religion, but she has some church or Young life thing going on every single day and I have to stay ON her about it, so her grades don't slip and she gets her homework done.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

First step, Kara... you should try and relax. Gucci will definitely feel your anxiety and ambivalence about leaving her with your daughter. You want to remain cool and very matter-of-fact, letting her know you want her to be a 'good girl' while she's gone. That's it. No need to let her sense your worries or she just might have a hard time of it. 

How long are you gone for? I wouldn't worry about mats since you take such amazing care of Gucci's coat, I'm sure whatever your daughter misses, you'll have little trouble taking care of once you're back. 

O.k......... just read your latest post. You're only gone 3 nights. don't worry!! 

We know you'll be leaving detailed instructions so just make sure your daughter understands them and leave it at that. Nothing horrible will happen. Really!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

I know you must be a wreck - I would be, too.

Every now and then I get teenage sitters to come sit with Sissy.

Here are my tips to them.


Never take her out on the leash - or walk in the neighborhood
(I am always worried that something might happen to the leash - or a
dog might run up on them - some people let their dogs be in their garage with them and then when you pass the dog runs out at you)

I leave a note on the back door - NEVER LET SISSY OUT BY HERSELF - PLEASE GO OUT WITH HER - I tell them this but hope the note will discourage them from doing it.

My son will sometimes let her out by herself in the backyard - which really is ok at my house - she is used to it - but I tell him to set a timer - so he doesn't get busy and forget her. (5 minutes on the timer)

When the sitters come I write out a schedule for them - one so that they don't have to remember - two - so they will be more apt to stay busy to their job which is attending to Sissy. I have even been know to do a check list.

You might print out and go over doggy heimlich maneuver in case of choking.

Have her check over Gucci everyday at the same time - for things like sore paws, swelling, poopy butt, make sure the collar is on properly, etc.

I always ask them not to rough house with Sissy - playing with toys - ok - but no rolling her, shoving their hand in her face, etc.

Of course, emergency numbers to the vet.

I am sure they will do fine - enjoy yourself. I would tell them to try to
stick to her schedule as much as possible - like grooming time, etc.

Marie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't know why the panic HIT me this morning, I asked DH when we were leaving and it set in. We will be back Sunday night, so about 3.8 days (sounds better than 4, lol)
> 
> ...


She sounds alot like my daughter, but her obsession is College, boys and friends. I guess it all normal, and I am thrilled that she loves college.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Marie! WONDERFUL Ideas. I had planned on a schedule/instructions, but I like your method and additions. I wouldn't have thought about heimlick and the vets phone #, or a checklist. That is perfect. And, I don't want Gucci going on walks right now while she's still in heat. I have to be very *specific* with my daughter, she is a very "literal" type of person.

I guess *obsession* is normal at that age. I'm relieved that she's not boy-crazy right now, that would put me in an early grave, or on xanax. ound: 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I had the vets # & the emergency after hour vets # with address of them on the fridge with times to feed etc..it worked out well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
Go and have a great time celebrating your anniversary!(Maybe you are really going to get another hav!)Surprises!:juggle: Ok:boink:I just had to tease! 
I'm sure your daughter will be just fine with Gucci.She sounds like a nice young lady.I would keep it very simple for her......feed,water and let her outside to go potty.Don't leave her alone too much.That's it!I always have thought the more instructions and "orders"I gave,the more they would pick and choose what they were going to do.Make her believe you have trust in her,whether you really do or not!eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, you are too funny - I FULLY understand why you feel the way you do. Taking care of kids is easy for them, cause they know that the kid will tattle on them, but you would never know with the dogs.
DH & I are leaving tomorrow am for a Broadway show and dinner in NYC and I am a nervous wreck about leaving all 3 with my 17 year old!! He is a responsible kid, but.... he is a kid. I guess I better start making out my list of rules for the dogs too!! 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And.... what is the worse that could happen if the food isnt perfect, or she pees on the floor?? She should be fine!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh Kara, this is easy. You just need to throw money at this problem. And this solution is going to convince your husband that overalls, charms, grooming products, etc. are NOTHING. You need an RV. A nice motorhome to park in the casino parking lots or nearby campground resorts where Gucci can be right at home. Like I said, once hubby sees the price tag for one of those, the sky is the limit on the regular doggie shopping.

Seriously, have a great anniversary trip - I'm sure your daughter and Gucci will do fine, and just picture the homecoming!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> Oh Kara, this is easy. You just need to throw money at this problem. And this solution is going to convince your husband that overalls, charms, grooming products, etc. are NOTHING. You need an RV. A nice motorhome to park in the casino parking lots or nearby campground resorts where Gucci can be right at home. Like I said, once hubby sees the price tag for one of those, the sky is the limit on the regular doggie shopping.
> 
> Seriously, have a great anniversary trip - I'm sure your daughter and Gucci will do fine, and just picture the homecoming!


LOL!!!!!! ound: I am a "throw money at the problem" kinda gal, although I am supposed to be "watching" my spending (this is what my husband says to me) and I say "YES, I watch it fly outta the door". ound: He is NOT amused with my wit, lemme tell ya.

Thanks for the laugh. I need it. Atleast my oldest son will be here half of the time, He is 15....but WAY more detail oriented than my daughter.

Hopefully, I will WIN this time, I am notorious for breaking even. I will hit a big slot win, and then instead of walking away, I will put it back in. hah.

I know I will have fun  An RV sounds pretty cool. I would probably still have to hire a dog sitter, since casinos aren't dog friendly! They should be, IMO. We are staying at the Hard Rock.

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Kara,

You need to go have a good time on your anniversary....but I totally understand your concerns about leaving Gucci with your daughter. I have a 23 yr old daughter and she is a really good kid....but still everything is about her sometimes.

Do you have someone available that could help your daughter with the responsiblities; like a pet care service, or a neighbor, friend. Maybe check on things?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Lynn.

I do, I have my 15 yo son, who is more responsible (go figure) and then some neighbors and my ex husband, so I know I have the bases covered. Atleast, I hope.

We travel for business sometimes, too. This is a test run! We have a trip to NYC for a few days, and then one to Dallas for 3 days coming up soon. After that, it will quiet down until March.

I may take Gucci to NY, but i know she will have to stay home for the Dallas trip.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, I'm sure that Gucci will be fine. I understand your worry, though as even my boyfriend will forget to do specific things for Kubrick when he's in charge of him. So far, though, I've always come back to a healthy and happy puppy, so I'm sure you will too! 

Also, when will you be in NY? Will you be in the city? Maybe Gucci and Kubrick can meet if you do bring her!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kara

I hope you have a wonderful time in Biloxi (WIN, WIN, WIN!!). I'm sure everything will be fine at home while you're gone so try not to worry too much. Enjoy your anniversary!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks 

I want to say we will be in NY early October. I have to ask hubby again when he gets home, because I am a last minute kinda person with travel. I start thinking about it when it is less than a week away! lol He does all the bookings. I need to find out where we are staying and if it is doggy friendly! I'd love to meet you both 

Cathy, I hope I win big!! eace: 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It sounds like you'll have a great time, Kara. It will be nice to get away, alone with hubby, without Gucci squirming her way in between the two of you.  

I will be going away for a week in Oct. I'm going to Gaspe, Quebec, where one of my aunt lives. We have an aunt and uncle visiting from out of town, so in all we'll be 6 family members driving about 12 hrs. to Gaspe and staying 6 days. I can't wait! I really need a break and I am hoping the kids will actually notice that I'm gone. Gee, ya think?? :frusty: I should go for twice as long!! 

I'm getting Ricky's hair cut down again to 1" because he's at 3" now and needs combing every two days. I doubt anyone here will do that! I am asking my daughter, our youngest at 12, to comb Ricky once or twice but Sammy every other day and I know she'll do a great job. I hope! Hubby will make a point of coming home for lunch around noon and I have two kids home from school at 3:00 so the dogs should be fine. 

We'll see........ it's still a month away, so I'm not worrying ! yet!!! ound:

I hope you win big, too, Kara!! Someone has to save up for Hav puppy #2 !!! LOL


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara. Relax. Everything will be fine. If your family is like every other, you won't have to worry because if either one steps out of line, they will rat the other one out. So, I am sure Gucci will be fine.

Have fun and win big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just remember what you win is yours and what your husband wins is yours too!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Kara, I think the first time is the hardest. I just came back from a 2 night stay in Maine without my boys, I missed them like crazy. This was the first time I have left Monte, I did feel better knowing he was with Riley and at a place they both love.
Try not to stress too much and have a great time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Rita, I like the way you think  What is his is mine.....he knows this!

Julie, you have given me a hard task of pretending to have faith! lol, I'm sure she'll manage, I know she can get scatterbrained (kinda like me)  We have already exchanged gifts, and well....the trip is like a gift, because it is a memory, and that is the cool thing about travelling...the memories! We don't get away without the kids and work very often! SO, I will try to enjoy it. If you see me here whining with worry, smack me in the head and send me back to the slots. ound: 

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey Ryan I just read your post about going on Vacation and having nobody to watch Beamer. Dovanna and I should be able to watch him for you guys "No Problem". The Week should be no problem if you guys want. I'll talk to Dovanna and see what she says....it would be a blast to see the two Brothers Together...We don't have the Biggest place But someone would be with the two of them the Whole Day which I'm sure would suit you both just fine.

Derek


----------



## trustmissy (Sep 10, 2006)

*Away from home*

Kara, I can understand your anxiety. I am leaving my dog "Sunshine" with my son for four days next week. I have had my dog for over 2-1/2 years and I have only left him once. My husband & I were going to Mexico when hurricane Wilma hit the area. I was actually relieved when the Cancun airport was shut down, because that meant I did not have to leave Sunshine. The trip was changed to a few months later and I left him with my sister for a week. When we went to pick him up he would not acknowledge me. He kissed my husband but acted shy with me. That only lasted for a few minutes and then he was fine. I am nervouse about leaving him next week with my son. They have a BIG labrador and a LITTLE girl and Sunshine will not get as much attention as he is used to.

Missy


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, I know how you feel! I get so stressed out when I leave Valentino! Will he get out, will he eat, will he be lonely, etc! Usually by the time we get on the plane I am feeling better and glad I am going! Just go and enjoy your hubby and hit the jackpot!!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Missy and Vicki,

Gosh, I hope she doesn't ignore me or be shy  I do wonder if she will be mad at me for a few days, I've read of that happening with people that leave dogs at kennels. I guess it could be worse, ehh? I'd be freaking OUT if she had to stay in a kennel of some sort  SO, I am lucky I have family.

Vicki, I hope I relax about this! 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
I hope you enjoy your time away from all the kids and the fast-paced lifestyle.It will do you some good!:hug:

:tea:I hope you win big at the casino too!:tea:You could share your winnings with your forum family!:laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie, I would LOVE to win big and share with my pals! Thanks for sending me so many 'winning' vibes. I'm feelin' it! 

I can't wait to *rest* for a couple of days, although....me at a Casino, is like a crackhead in a crackhouse! LOL

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have fun Kara. And just wait til you get home! Gucci is just going to jump in your arms. The first time we left Jasper- I was so worried that he would like the dog sitter better, after all more dogs to play with. But the way he greeted us made my heart melt and melt and melt. 

Hi TrustMissy, I am a missy too.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Julie, I would LOVE to win big and share with my pals! Thanks for sending me so many 'winning' vibes. I'm feelin' it!
> 
> I can't wait to *rest* for a couple of days, although....me at a Casino, is like a crackhead in a crackhouse! LOL
> 
> Kara


I know exactly what you mean! On the RARE occasion my DH takes me to Vegas, I can sit down at the Roulette table and stay there for HOURS and hours (quite boring for DH)! I never feel the need to eat or sleep as long as I'm sitting at a table. Guess that is why we haven't been out there in a few years'!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Kara, I'm sure your daughter will take special care of Gucci. I could not find the thread where you asked me where Joe got the cider planks. He buys them at Cosco. You can use them only once and a little on the pricey side but are well worth it. The salmon is wonderful! Ruth Ann


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! I will tell my husband to keep an eye out. To be honest, I am not a huge fan of salmon, I can take it or leave it.....but something about the cedar planks makes it sound SO much better. 

Roulette? My husband is SO very good at that game, If I am losing money, he goes to roulette to WIN it back! ound: Pretty funny. And then he always has to tell all our friends that he only gambled to save ME. haha.

I love the slots, I know the odds aren't that great, but I have alot of fun. They put me in a total trance!!! I am just off in some other world with the bells and spinning sounds. lol

I had to nag and nag for this trip, we had free tickets on sky miles that we have to use before Jan. so I pushed for Vegas and he insisted on Biloxi. I'm sure I'll have fun, I think he is just trying to keep me away from all the shopping in Vegas! Clever man.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, you can get cedar(other kinds also)planks from Whole Foods or most any cooking specialty store. I got some from WF and also Williams & Sonoma(i LOVE that store!). You can use them for more than seafood. They give a great taste to foods.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We don't have Whole Foods here, which is surprising, since Hampton Roads is pretty big?

I love Williams and Sonoma! I will check there, the closest Costco is in Norfolk, so we never go there. I was hoping DH would see them at Sams or BJ's.....but I'll check W&S

Kara


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kara,

Are you ready for your trip to Biloxi? Like everyone has said, I'm sure that all will go well while you are gone, so don't worry and have a great relaxing time! 

Sending good karma your way so you will WIN, WIN, WIN!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great time!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you !!!!!!!! :kiss: 

I am feeling a bit lucky this time around! I hope so, my husband has been stressing out over work lately, and I hope he takes a mental break and relaxes for a few days..he needs it! He is a true workaholic, whereas...I try to find ANY excuse not to work. ound: I like loungin' around with Gucci and the kids.

I am packing this morning and have a bazillion lil' errands to go run and get everyone situated.

Gucci is getting UPSET. She sees the suitcase out and kept crawling in it and laying down...and then I said I "have to go, baby", and she started whimpering and kissin' on me. Smart dog, I tell ya.

I really am still worrying about her, I wrote my daughter extensive notes on what to do, when. I think sticking to the schedule and routine/habits as best as possible will ease some of the anxiety. I know she'll be a little flipped out at night when we aren't there, so I told DD she could sleep in my bed w/ her.

OH...and...I am ashamed to even admit this, but I figured for $5, WTH..I bought some "how to beat the slots" tips off of ebay. LOL ound: I swear, I am usually not very gullible, in fact...I'm generally cynical, but I figured $5 was nothin, in the scheme of gambling.. I'm eager to see if the "system" works! haha.

hugs! And I will miss you all!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

have a terrific time Kara!Be sure to post as soon as you get home--so we find out your BIG winnings!:thumb:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kara,

Have a great time!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

WIN BIG :whoo: !!!!!!!!


Have a great time. Gucci will be fine.

Marie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Have a great time and don't worry. Just make sure your cell phone is charged, because you will probably be calling home every 10 mins.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have fun, Kara!!! Do try to relax and enjoy your precious time away from family and home. It truly does the soul some good to get away, so please don't worry. Gucci will survive just fine. 

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Have a great time Kara = win real big so we can get the Havanese Compound started!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

THANKS, Ladies! :kiss:

Havanese compound?????

I was thinking MORE along the lines of "Club Fritos" going to some great, fantabulous beach and sipping pina' coladas!  With sexy Cuban Pool boys serving us nachos.lol
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

While they feed our pups natural snacks!! Ok, buy the island!! It can still be our compound!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Natural snacks?

Why...I will hire a chef for the dogs  tee hee.

Of course, why not! Everyone needs an island with a castle/compound on it. Sheesh......I better win millions, not a thousand or so, (like I was hoping! haha)

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara...
Slots?? come on, you'll never get a castle playing slots!! Enter a Poker tournament! Now chu talking!!
:whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just imagine..... how happy all of us nutty Havanese people would be. Living on an island,. with each other, and all our havanese!! A chef for our Pups, Kara can sew , I will cook, we could all kick in our best talents. Wouldn't that be a dream world!! Better get going Kara - Millions - not thousands!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Just imagine..... how happy all of us nutty Havanese people would be. Living on an island,. with each other, and all our havanese!! A chef for our Pups, Kara can sew , I will cook, we could all kick in our best talents. Wouldn't that be a dream world!! Better get going Kara - Millions - not thousands!!


Oh Melissa can do all the photos and I love scrapbooking.

Have a great time Kara.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

Wouldn't it be great! 

Poker? I am a little intimidated by poker, but I will play blackjack or "War". Maybe roulette.

Hey, ya never know...I could hit the big jackpot slot, the one that is connected to the other casinos? I forget what they call it. "progressive". YEp, that's it.

I just kill alot of time at the slots, I think they are fun.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Have fun Kara and make sure to win lots of money so you can buy Gucci some MORE new clothes for the winter!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey! I want on the island, too!! I can cook and I make a heck of a good homemade sangria that will knock ya on your butt!! Have fun, Kara, and win big!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok Cathy - I can do the cooking, and you can make the drinks!! This is gonna be one great island!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Club fritos here we come!!! all michael and I can do is the marketing!!! but he can paint killer Hav pictures. Have a great time Kara! Better win several millions--- you know your family and long lost friends will get first dibs on your millions-- so better win billions in order to buy the island.

Have a great and LUCKY time Kara!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Laurie - You've got yourself a deal!! I am an awesome cook but I'm MUCH BETTER at making the drinks!! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Club fritos here we come!!! all michael and I can do is the marketing!!! but he can paint killer Hav pictures. Have a great time Kara! Better win several millions--- you know your family and long lost friends will get first dibs on your millions-- so better win billions in order to buy the island.
> 
> Have a great and LUCKY time Kara!


Missy is Michael only painting Hav pictures for you??? I would really like to see some. Any show's planned this fall?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, STAY AWAY FROM THAT CHANEL BOUTIQUE!!:eyebrows: :bolt:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> Missy is Michael only painting Hav pictures for you??? I would really like to see some. Any show's planned this fall?


Leeann, he has yet to explore his softer side. Hasn't even painted a HAV painting for me yet... but if it gained us welcome to club fritos I think he would paint all of your babies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Kara, STAY AWAY FROM THAT CHANEL BOUTIQUE!!:eyebrows: :bolt:


They don't have one in Biloxi!!! :frusty: That is probaby why my husband wanted to go there instead of Vegas OR AC. lol

Thanks again 
Kara


----------

